# BMW Extended Warranty Deals - May 2011!



## Jax5 (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a BMW that's nearing the end of its 4 year new car warranty. The retail price for a BMW-backed extended warranty is rather expensive. Even invoice is rather high, but it's better than retail!

I contacted and got quotes from 16 different BMW dealers all over the US. It doesn't matter which BMW dealer you get the warranty from; all BMW dealers except the BMW extended warranty (extended service contract, ESC).

The best price by far being offered by any dealer right now (the ones that I contacted) is through John Andrews at Schaeffer BMW.

If you've been on the fence about a BMW (not 3rd party) extended warranty you won't find a better price. Make sure you specify that you want a deal and wont pay retail. His contact details are:

John Andrews
f & i manager
Schaeffer BMW 
4920 New Center Dr
Wilmington, NC 28403
910-392-2700 
[email protected]

PS
John did not ask me to post this and does not know I posted this. I am posting this as a courtesy to my fellow BMW drivers. The only reason I knew you could shop around for a BMW extended warranty is because other members have posted similar stories. There is a large mark-up on the warranties and many dealers are willing to go below retail; though some aren't and some go above retail. It helps to shop around.

PPS

The types of extended warranties available are:

ESC 0000000015 - ESC PT+ 60M/100K Mls N/A	1600.00	50.00	PT
ESC 0000000018 - ESC GD 60M/100K Mls N/A	2170.00	50.00	GD
ESC 0000000021 - ESC PL 60M/100K Mls N/A	2380.00	50.00	PL
ESC 0000000024 - ESC PT+ 72M/100K Mls N/A	1820.00	50.00	PT
ESC 0000000027 - ESC GD 72M/100K Mls N/A	2530.00	50.00	GD
ESC 0000000030 - ESC PL 72M/100K Mls N/A	2800.00	50.00	PL
ESC 0000000033 - ESC PT+ 84M/70K Mls N/A	1880.00	50.00	PT
ESC 0000000036 - ESC GD 84M/70K Mls N/A	2630.00	50.00	GD
ESC 0000000039 - ESC PL 84M/70K Mls N/A	2910.00	50.00	PL
ESC 0000000042 - ESC PT+ 84M/100K Mls N/A	2090.00	50.00	PT
ESC 0000000045 - ESC GD 84M/100K Mls N/A	2980.00	50.00	GD
ESC 0000000048 - ESC PL 84M/100K Mls N/A	3310.00	50.00	PL

PT = Power Train +
GD = Gold
PL = Platinum

Those prices are retail. I figure there is about a 39% mark-up on these prices. So you can back into the invoice price if you know how to do math.

The 50 = $50 deductible
60M, 72M, etc = Months
100k mls, etc = Miles


----------



## Space grau 550i (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jax5 (Apr 2, 2011)

.... that $ retail info is for Z4's, but I'm sure the mark-up is similar on other models even if the retail price varies by model.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

My advice is to go for the platinum warranty if you decide to buy. And make sure you buy longer term if you don't plan to hit 100k miles within a shorter warranty period as most parts wear out based upon mileage, not time.

Since our OEM warranty expired, we've had 2 major repairs on our 330i. The first cost $400 at our local indy shop, the second was $700 - if you go to the dealer you can add +$200 each. Neither would have been covered by the powertrain warranty. 

So we are still ahead of the game at the 74k/5-year mark and counting.


----------



## bmwarchitect (Dec 3, 2010)

Are the extended warranties transferrable to the second owner if you sell the car?


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

bmwarchitect said:


> Are the extended warranties transferrable to the second owner if you sell the car?


Yes, both extended maintenance and extended warranty follow the car, not the owner. So it doesn't make sense to get one if you plan to trade in the car during the warranty period.


----------



## rckt (Aug 4, 2009)

Do they follow the car only for sale to a privste owner? i.e. Would a Dealer trade void extended agreements?


----------



## Sloan165 (May 29, 2011)

rckt said:


> Do they follow the car only for sale to a privste owner? i.e. Would a Dealer trade void extended agreements?


My car is a CPO car that I bought from a Subaru dealer. After I went to my local BMW dealer to get the maintenance history on my car, they read the key fob and I discovered that I am still covered under the CPO warranty and scheduled maintenance until December of this year. If you read about the CPO warranty it can be transferred but not voided.


----------



## Display_Name (Apr 14, 2010)

Jax5 said:


> I have a BMW that's nearing the end of its 4 year new car warranty.
> 
> The best price by far being offered by any dealer right now (the ones that I contacted) is through John Andrews at Schaeffer BMW.


Is the pricing model dependent, or is it the same across the line?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Try Daniel Dutton @ Pacific BMW 818 246 5600 we are being VERY agressive on our pricing.
[email protected]


----------



## rjdriver (May 30, 2011)

Display_Name said:


> Is the pricing model dependent, or is it the same across the line?


From what I have seen, there are 5 different categories your car may fall under. The last sheet I have seen is from 1/5/10, maybe the prices have changed but I don't see the OP's exact numbers on my sheet.

I had no idea what the markup was off the retail price. Knowing that it is around 39% gives the buyer an enormous advantage. Thanks Jax!!

Remember if you are looking at this and want it invoice, it is REVERSE markup. Don't just multiply by .39....I know it's basic math, but to save some time from those who are a bit rusty.....(lotta people do this wrong......If something is selling for $100 and the markup is 20%, invoice is not $80.00, but $83.00)

Example: If you are given the selling price and percentage for eg selling price $20 and markup of20% and you are required to find the cost price you know that if cost price is 100% selling price will be 120% and hence you will get your cost price by multiplying 100 into $20 and divide it by 120! In our case if the EVP retail is $ 3560.00 and the markup s 39%- Multiply 3560 by 100 (356,000) then divide by 139 (2561)


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anybody know what the mark-up for extended service is?


----------



## rjdriver (May 30, 2011)

Munich77 said:


> Does anybody know what the mark-up for extended service is?


The OP said about 39 percent. Not verified tho!


----------



## Longhornsfan (Jun 7, 2011)

I purchased an BMW extended warranty (7 yr/70,000 mile platinum) for my 2007 BMW 335i Coupe from John Andrews today. It was by far the best price offer I received. He is happy to hear from anyone. He will need a copy of your key read (from a local dealership - I had no trouble getting one) to process the warranty. His contact preference is email:

[email protected]

Good luck


----------



## sfphilly838 (Dec 10, 2005)

Contacted John - "I can’t sell warranties to residents in Washington State, Florida, and California, they have set pricing on Insurance," 

Bummer!


----------



## TJORD (Aug 31, 2011)

I contacted the above at Pacific and got an initial quote of $3300 for 6yrs/100K mi. Now it seems that the price has jumped to $3900 in a day. Have you all seen any better deals?


----------



## devla (Jul 5, 2008)

Can I buy extended warranty from any dealer? Irrespective of whether I can drive to that dealer to get the car fixed or not?


----------



## mustaine (Nov 9, 2007)

devla said:


> Can I buy extended warranty from any dealer? Irrespective of whether I can drive to that dealer to get the car fixed or not?


Yes. You may buy it from Dealer A and get your vehicle serviced at Dealer B,C,D etc.


----------



## GKofTX (Oct 24, 2012)

*Update?*

Anything new on extended warranties?

I'm getting ready to take delivery and want to get the best price, by either going to another dealer or using a figure ($$) to put pressure on mine.

Other than John Andrews at Schaeffer BMW (still nice and helpful) is there anyone else out there getting good quotes for a 6-year Platinum package for a 535i, John quoted me $3380.

Thanks


----------



## kravist (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd be interested in any current information, as well. I've contacted John at Schaeffer and look forward to a response. In the meantime, I need to be doing my homework. Does anyone have any additional information that could be shared on this topic? It's go time for me and this car. It's a '10 335d with 45k miles. It's coming up on decision time quickly.

Thanks!


----------



## guyver626 (Mar 5, 2013)

If I were to buy the bmw extended warranty how do the other dealers know I have the coverage? Will bmw corporate have that noted in the system? 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

It goes in the syatem attached to the cars vin #. N4S


----------



## Leochiu (Oct 7, 2013)

danb35 said:


> The CPO warranty is not limited to just the power train; it's equivalent to the "Gold" extended coverage. The only difference between the Gold and the Platinum extended warranties is that the Platinum covers stereo/phone/nav, while the Gold does not.


I got a CPO car for 2months old and basically got the exact new car price since dealer said the CPO warranty is expensive and they don't have any room for negotiation....don't know if I was scammed.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ar914 (Dec 28, 2013)

*X3 Extended Warranty Question*

I have identified an X3 I am strongly interested in. It is a few years old but has less than 50k miles on odometer. I am wondering about an extended warranty for the vehicle...

Should I purchase one at the time of the sale? Or can I wait to purchase an extended warranty later down the road? & which warranty would best suit the vehicle so I am not flooded with cost for replacement parts/service?

Would greatly appreciate any advice as my last purchase I was given the runaround by the salesman initially pushing me to get a warranty (which i have never needed & am lucky to have not caved...)


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

ar914 said:


> I have identified an X3 I am strongly interested in. It is a few years old but has less than 50k miles on odometer. I am wondering about an extended warranty for the vehicle...
> 
> Should I purchase one at the time of the sale? Or can I wait to purchase an extended warranty later down the road? & which warranty would best suit the vehicle so I am not flooded with cost for replacement parts/service?
> 
> Would greatly appreciate any advice as my last purchase I was given the runaround by the salesman initially pushing me to get a warranty (which i have never needed & am lucky to have not caved...)


As long as you are under the original warranty you can buy from BMW. I don't know about the 3rd party warrantys. I don't trust them, so I would not buy from them. If you go BMW contact Daniel at Pacific BMW. I would wait until you had a month or so to go on the original warranty, then buy if you decide to. That way if you total/have stolen/just want a different car you are not out the money. N4S


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 28, 2014)

G-pie said:


> thank you for this (below)! Just got off the phone with Dan Dutton and got a HUGE deal on a 7yr/100k gold warranty (excluding maintenance). $1000 cheaper than my local dealership. WIN!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> [email protected] BMW
> ...


I second that. Daniel Dutton gave me a great quote for 7/70 coverage for both Gold and Protection Plus. I plan to buy from him before my warranty expires.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

FYI.... DD, will be leaving PAC BMW...........


----------



## PCSguyMD (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Greg,

So does this mean that we can no longer get the Bimmerfest rate Extended Service Contracts and Maintenance through Pacific BMW or you? Or will someone else take this over at Pacific BMW and continue to get Bimmerfest purchases for ESC or maintenance?

If it will not continue, until when do we have to purchase it at the Bimmerfest rate via DD or Pacific BMW, and can everything be done over the phone/email/UPS or FedEx (for the key)?



[email protected] BMW said:


> FYI.... DD, will be leaving PAC BMW...........


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

We can do any BMW NA product but you have to come with car in person.

We have aftermarket warranties I.e. Allstate ...we can still give special pricing on and you do not have to come in.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app
[email protected]


----------



## PCSguyMD (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Greg,

Thanks for the info. For the BMW NA extended warranty / ESC or Maintenance, if we do come in, are you still offering the Bimmerfest rate of $300 over true dealer cost and can we use you as our contact person going forward for this deal?



[email protected] BMW said:


> We can do any BMW NA product but you have to come with car in person.
> 
> We have aftermarket warranties I.e. Allstate ...we can still give special pricing on and you do not have to come in.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

I will get you new contact person.........please shoot me a PM about pricing asap... (it's all good)


----------



## babadisney (May 22, 2014)

*Warranty*

I just purchased a 2013 X5 want to purchase the Plat plan extended warranty from BMW. Am I understanding I can only purchase In person now. I have to take the vehicle to the place of purchase?

I live in NE Ohio can anyone direct me to the best price on a plat. warranty?

Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

It's messed up now that you have to take your car in person to the dealer you buy from. Last year you could count on great price and service from Pac BMW. Now unless you live close enough to drive there you are out of luck. What we did for our D, was looked at everywhere we expect to drive in the next few months for work, vacation, family etc. It turns out we will be near enough to stop in at aprox. 20 dealers. E mail them all and see who will give the best price. Pac BMW was much easier, but with a little work and planning you can still get a BMW warranty for a fair price, just not a great price. N4S


----------



## marinoadr (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a 2011 X5 35d and my warranty expires on June 16th. My dealer quoted me $4930 for a Platinum 3 year 70k mile warranty. Seems a bit hire after seeing what Pacific BMW was charging. Anyone have any other dealers offering better pricing?


----------



## Girardian (Aug 21, 2006)

Looking to purchase extended maintenance on a CPO BMW still under 50K.

I can take a vehicle in (in person) anywhere from SoCal (LA area) up through SF Bay Area. 

Suggestions would be appreciated for deals -- PM me. Tried PAC BMW but Greg and Dan are no longer there. :dunno:

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

I am still here....... please try [email protected]


----------



## Pelfiredc (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone know of anyone in New York with good pricing on plat extended? Any help would be great!!!!!!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Pelfiredc said:


> Anyone know of anyone in New York with good pricing on plat extended? Any help would be great!!!!!!


It varies so widely, all you can do is email several and see where you end up. N4S


----------



## hamanncheese (Jan 17, 2004)

[email protected] BMW said:


> I will get you new contact person.........please shoot me a PM about pricing asap... (it's all good)


PM'd and emailed you, Greg. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

[email protected] is new forum contact


----------



## Wheeler70 (Oct 12, 2015)

I just used John Andrews and had a wonderful experience! I got the Platinum Level 60/100K for $2380. I was able to take care of everything over the phone - did not have to bring car in to him. I would definitely recommend.

John Andrews
f & i manager
Schaeffer BMW
4920 New Center Dr
Wilmington, NC 28403
910-392-2700
[email protected]


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Wheeler70 said:


> I just used John Andrews and had a wonderful experience! I got the Platinum Level 60/100K for $2380. I was able to take care of everything over the phone - *did not have to bring car in *to him. I would definitely recommend.
> 
> John Andrews
> f & i manager
> ...


?


----------



## Wheeler70 (Oct 12, 2015)

Some dealers make you bring your car into the dealer for them to issue the extended warranty. This dealer does not. I live out of state and was able to take care of everything over the phone.


----------



## blueirisathome (Jun 16, 2015)

Just heard from Jarod that he can no longer offer warranty unless you are from Los Angeles area. Booooo...

Anyone else have any other contacts for extended warranty quotes?


----------



## 640ijims (Sep 14, 2015)

Thought was was an inspection and necessary reconditioning necessary; unless it is the low milage 12/24 extension...dunno


----------



## bmwx5er (Sep 7, 2014)

blueirisathome said:


> Just heard from Jarod that he can no longer offer warranty unless you are from Los Angeles area. Booooo...
> 
> Anyone else have any other contacts for extended warranty quotes?


talk to Jeff Steel of passport BMW. When I was in the market for extended warranty, he gave me the best price.


----------



## blueirisathome (Jun 16, 2015)

bmwx5er said:


> talk to Jeff Steel of passport BMW. When I was in the market for extended warranty, he gave me the best price.


contact info?


----------



## motownguy (Apr 29, 2016)

I shopped around for BMW Extended Service Contract. Jeff Steel did give a great price for 7/70 K Gold plan however my local dealer Erhard BMW, Farmington hill beat it by a about 6% so I bought a 7/70 from Erhard BMW John Moyers. Cannot post the price as he asked me not to but the best price anybody quoted. I have a 2016 BMW X1. John Moyers details are : Negotiate hard as these warranties are negotiable. The price I got on BMW 7/70 K gold was lower than the warranty price third party companies like AAAuto quoted.
John Moyer
[email protected]

Business Manager

Erhard BMW of Farmington Hills

38700 Grand River Ave

Farmington Hills, MI 48335

248-699-3012 (p)


----------



## Mtnbikerchk (May 5, 2016)

motownguy said:


> I shopped around for BMW Extended Service Contract. Jeff Steel did give a great price for 7/70 K Gold plan however my local dealer Erhard BMW, Farmington hill beat it by a about 6% so I bought a 7/70 from Erhard BMW John Moyers. Cannot post the price as he asked me not to but the best price anybody quoted. I have a 2016 BMW X1. John Moyers details are : Negotiate hard as these warranties are negotiable. The price I got on BMW 7/70 K gold was lower than the warranty price third party companies like AAAuto quoted.
> John Moyer
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


What's the contact info for Jeff - anyone have any recent experiences?


----------



## motownguy (Apr 29, 2016)

Jeff Steel
Passport BMW
Business Manager
Office 301-702-6413
Fax 240-695-5446

[email protected]


----------



## TexasBuyer (Jun 12, 2016)

I can also confirm that you can get a great deal from Jeff Steel on warranties and service contracts.

Jeff Steel
Passport BMW
Business Manager
Office 301-702-6413
Fax 240-695-5446

[email protected]


----------



## search (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like we need to bring the car there and the old method doesn't work. Any recommended person in the North California area? Don't really want to make a road trip down to LA yet...


----------



## Rjcadalzo (Jun 18, 2016)

i recently purchased a 2012 650i in which original factory warranty had run out due to time (4 yrs passed) but car still has very low mileage...I am interested in buying an extended warranty but my understanding is that I cannot buy a BMW one since original one expired..is that correct? if so, what are my best options out there?
your feedback is appreciated


----------



## bmwx5er (Sep 7, 2014)

Rjcadalzo said:


> i recently purchased a 2012 650i in which original factory warranty had run out due to time (4 yrs passed) but car still has very low mileage...I am interested in buying an extended warranty but my understanding is that I cannot buy a BMW one since original one expired..is that correct? if so, what are my best options out there?
> your feedback is appreciated


Your best option is Route 66 (if your 6 series is not in the excluded list, that is). I have one for my 2012 X5 50i, and it has already paid for itself. Check the E70 forum for a comprehensive thread on Route 66. Unfortunately, Route 66 added the X-series to their exclusion list due to high cost and frequency of claims, so no new policies are being sold for X owners. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## search (Jul 30, 2012)

I am getting a quote from Jon in Santa Barbara for 7 years 70k platinum is $3390. That sounds a little high for my 32.5 k 2012 bmw. From people it sounds like it should be roughly in mid/high 2000 after 10k. Thoughts?


----------



## bmwx5er (Sep 7, 2014)

search said:


> I am getting a quote from Jon in Santa Barbara for 7 years 70k platinum is $3390. That sounds a little high for my 32.5 k 2012 bmw. From people it sounds like it should be roughly in mid/high 2000 after 10k. Thoughts?


Sounds like a good deal to me. I don't know of anyone selling a BMW platinum plan that will cost you in the mid/high $2k.


----------



## Rjcadalzo (Jun 18, 2016)

which company did you get that quote from?


----------



## search (Jul 30, 2012)

Rjcadalzo said:


> which company did you get that quote from?


me? Jon from Santa Barbara


----------



## search (Jul 30, 2012)

[email protected] BMW said:


> [email protected] is new forum contact


Tried emailing him but the email bounced. Is there a new forum contact?


----------



## Rjcadalzo (Jun 18, 2016)

search said:


> me? Jon from Santa Barbara


I meant if this quote is from a BMW dealer or a 3rd party?


----------

